# Healthy Portable Lunch?



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

I need help! DH is tired of sandwiches, hummus, carrots, crackers, cheese, yogurt, apples, cereal and jello cups. He takes his breakfast and lunch to work with him, he drives a truck. He has a very small fridge / cooler in there. Neither of us can think of much else that is portable that isn't junk food or the same old stuff I mentioned above. It doesn't have to be UBER healthy, just not Pop Tarts and potato chips!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 26, 2007)

How about a pasta salad? That can be served cold or warm. I like green curry prawns when they are cold with lettuce.  Caesar salad with chicken?  Quiche? Goats cheese and leek tart? Thermos of soup of his choice? I don't mind a cold beef sausage with aioli for brekky every so often. Crumbed chicken legs.  How about pita bread instead of sandwiches? Rice salad? Fish cakes with a dipping sauce? Tuna and mayo lettuce cup wraps (but let him put the mix in the cups himself otherwise they go soggy).  Beef jerky for snacking? Cheese bread? Fruit bread for brekky?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 26, 2007)

Just read another post by you - how bout cold chicken cordon bleu!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow you're up late!!

He won't eat fish or seafood. Cuts out ALOT of ideas doesn't it? No tomatoes, I think that's it. Oh yeah, and he's tired of bagels too. 
Imagine that!?!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 26, 2007)

Can use chicken in the lettuce cups (shredded) but skip the prawn and fish cakes thing


----------



## Bilby (Nov 26, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> Wow you're up late!!


I know!!!! Gotta get up in four hours and haven't gone to bed yet!!!! Have a hole in the head where my brain must have oozed out!!!LOL


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

Bilby said:


> I know!!!! Gotta get up in four hours and haven't gone to bed yet!!!! Have a hole in the head where my brain must have oozed out!!!LOL


 
You're crazy woman! Trying to function on less than 6 hours sleep makes me cry. I hope you don't have anything important you're gettin' up for!!! 

I think too I will try to make a granola mix, he could try soup. It's hard for him to eat 'cuz he's always driving and can't really stop to eat. That's why this is so difficult, anything with utensils gets hard to eat for him.


----------



## nicklord1 (Nov 26, 2007)

How about soup  nothing beats fresh  chunky spicey  fresh soup  , or chilli .  etc


----------



## Bilby (Nov 26, 2007)

He doesn't need a spoon for soup. Just pour it into a cup from the thermos and then he can drink it like coffee, but slower for any chewy bits. If he is anything like the truckies I know (and have on occasion been enamoured with! LOL), one hand only is used to drive and the other is doing just about everything else - lighting a ciggie, having a chat on the phone, eating, drinking, reading his manifest... He only needs to pause long enough to fill a mug and stick the lid back on.

Use pita bread then to house things in cos that's pocket bread. You can load that up with salad and the pita bread doesn't interfere with the taste like standard bread.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm done for the night!! Catch you guys in the am!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> I need help! DH is tired of sandwiches, hummus, carrots, crackers, cheese, yogurt, apples, cereal and jello cups. He takes his breakfast and lunch to work with him, he drives a truck. He has a very small fridge / cooler in there. Neither of us can think of much else that is portable that isn't junk food or the same old stuff I mentioned above. It doesn't have to be UBER healthy, just not Pop Tarts and potato chips!



Hi. Maybe he just needs some new, stronger flavors, for lunch, at least. Pita bread is a good idea, since you can fill it, wrap it in wax paper, and eat it with one hand. Some possible fillings:

- grilled chicken, pork or lamb, cubed, mixed with shredded lettuce, diced green pepper and onion, and tzatziki (Greek cucumber-yogurt sauce)
- same fillings with basil pesto instead of tzatziki
- ditto with an Asian-inspired sauce - ready-made sweet and sour sauce, etc.
- maybe offer a different fresh fruit each day of the week - apple, banana, grapes, cherries, peaches, oranges, etc.
- take an idea from the fast food industry - one has chicken strips cut into the size of large French fries, with a dipping sauce - BBQ, honey mustard, ranch, etc.

HTH.


----------



## merstar (Nov 26, 2007)

Pasta salads are a great idea, as already mentioned above. Also, mega-salads with beans, such as chickpeas (garbanzos), plus canned or frozen corn kernels, sliced olives, red onion, (I usually add tomatoes, but I think you said he doesn't like them), chopped peppers, cucumber, cubed cheeses, assorted vegetables of choice... If you can find some of those quart plastic containers used for soup from Chinese take-outs, they're perfect to store the salads. 
Instead of just fruit, a fruit salad - more interesting and colorful. Homemade muffins for breakfast or a snack.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 26, 2007)

Don't know how much he can use a fork or spoon, but peanut butter noodles are terrific cold.

Chicken thighs, or fingers, or drumsticks with a honey mustard, or some sorta sauce, sounds good cold.

Meatballs with a spaghetti or other dipping suace.  Only takes a toothpick to eat.

Make a wrap with a flour tortilla, shredded lettuce, some bean sprouts, julienned chicken and some hoisin sauce.

Just a few ideas off the top of my head. Good luck.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 26, 2007)

I say start making creamed soups put in thermos; he can drink one from the cup with out spoon or stopping. You can make any soup and just put it thru a blender. Like that he can have plenty of variety. It's really hard to come up with anything but a sandwich to eat on the go. Outside of sandwiches, sandwich wraps, which could be really good, and soup in a cup I don't know what to recommend.


----------



## Aera (Nov 26, 2007)

-sandwich wraps are a good idea, with chicken or any fillings using tortillas or pita bread, then you can wrap some foil around them and they can be eaten pretty easily with one hand. 

-hardboiled eggs peeled 

-good quality meal replacement bars or cereal bars 

-meatballs ( I like them cold also) 

All I can think of right now. Didn't realize how difficult it is to eat that way and trying to avoid the obvious junky things like chips and candy bars.


----------



## alexa (Nov 27, 2007)

how about giving a shot at bringing salads and you can just put them in disposable containers or inside a tupperware. try a potato salad or egg salad for breakfast loaded with carbohydrates to provide energy for the day. for lunch, a salad with greens and a healthy tuna sandwich will be nice. you can separate the dressing of the salad so as not to make the greens mushy. try as well boiled cauliflower and broccoli with a ranch dressing. i find this very yummy


----------



## Bilby (Nov 27, 2007)

How about using one of those hot dog machine things where you stick the long bread roll on the metal prong and it creates a hole and toasts it a bit. (It's the effect I am chasing really so how you get there doesn't really matter.) Then you can pack it full of whatever - cold meatloaf, chicken, salad, cheese and fruit - and then it is all contained in a holder for him that he can eat with one hand. You can do it with just about any roll but small or long would be best.  You could even try layering different fillings (like in a club sandwich) through the roll, and he will always be surprised with it cos he won't know what is in the bottom until he gets there!  Of course don't make it too exciting for him - we want him to concentrate on the road and not the bottom of the roll!!!LOL


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 27, 2007)

See you said it!! I think he should just not eat! Then he could lose his 50 trucker pounds and I don't have to worry about his 1 handed driving skills!!! 

Salads are a good idea, I can make those ahead. I can't really make anything in the morning, he leaves by 3 am lately. I went back to bed today Bilby, that's why I'm getting here so late!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 27, 2007)

I got up before 6am, did my chores, had breakfast and went and laid down for two hours before going out to lunch!  There is no way I would have been able to drive if I hadn't!  Think I'll have to program my laptop to auto-switch off at midnight!!

Buckleys of stopping a truckie driving with only one hand on the wheel for a least part of the journey. You got to worry about the times when neither hand is on the wheel and they steer with their thighs!!  (and when you are the passenger in said truck and the brakes aren't in the best of condition....don't close your eyes!!LOL)


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 27, 2007)

Fortunately he's learned his lesson with the no handed driving. The hard way. He reached to far too get a bottle of soda once and rolled a whole semi loaded with food for Asian restaurants... I didn't see it, he was in Missouri but I guess the top of the trailer peeled open and there was food all over the hiway. He'd have died if not for the seatbelt. Stupid boy. Almost orphaned our 1st kid and I while I was pregnant. He is required to use at least one hand now at all times. Like I said. He should just stop eating.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 27, 2007)

mmm, maybe you're right. How bout the "air" diet?  Or the "eat all you can see" diet and make sure he can't see any food!?


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah that may just force him to drive around looking for the perfect burger all day! That guy is gonna eat come h--- or high water so I best have some control over it!


----------



## xboxchamp593 (Dec 13, 2007)

*want to be on a diet*

[FONT=&quot]Hello, I am 18 years old college girl and little overweight. I think I have to loose at least 20 pounds. So I really want to be on a diet and loose that weight. In the coming summer I want to go swimming in a bikini without being worried about what other people are thinking of my stomach. I want to be toned up but don’t want to go to the gym. Please help. Any diets that have worked and you have kept the weight off. I have already tried the weight watchers point diet but put the weight back on while I was still on the diet.[/FONT]


----------



## Bilby (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to DC xboxchamp593!! What I have always found with losing weight is to not go on a "diet" per se but to look at your eating habits and changing the way you eat in terms of nutrition, work on everything in moderation and sometimes as to when you eat. Start with a food diary (being brutally honest), recording not just what and how much you have eaten but when you ate it. It can also be benefitial to record what you were doing prior to eating and what you were feeling (stressed, rushed, happy). Also consider your fluid intake as that has a lot of hidden calories (in most instances).

But also don't be unrealistic in your goals as that will set you back mentally when you don't reach it. You don't have to answer this, but are you sure you need to lose 20 lbs? Are you really overweight or just lack toning? Perception can be wrong you know. Just something to think about rather than needing a response here.

Oh and don't forget to fit exercise into whatever "diet" you choose.

Good luck!


----------



## TanyaK (Dec 13, 2007)

Brown rice is also good as it's filling and low GI. (if he likes brown rice - a lot of people don't). Then you can cook a big pot at the beginning of the week and mix it with eg low fat coronation chicken salad. chicken caesar salad, bean and turkey salad etc. Should probably not be too difficult to drive if he eats it with a spoon.


----------



## mikki (Dec 13, 2007)

xbox-I have tried tons of diets, cutting back on carbs and exercise worked for me, but is not for everyone, No matter what diet you try you have to increase your activity. as far as your tummy, crunches, sit ups and leg lifts help. Believe me it's not easy and takes determination and hard work.


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome xbox.  Just to clarify, by not going to the gym, you are still up for running, jogging, or even swimming correct?  If not then I don't believe your goals to be realistic.

I would just eat in moderation, pretty much anything you eat in moderation (besides fast food) will help you attain your goal when combined with exercise.  A good rule of thumb for losing weight is "don't eat until you are full, only eat until you are not hungry."  I wouldn't worry about counting anything, takes too much time and effort that could better be spend walking around the block.

Now back to getting ideas of what to bring for lunch next week


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah I'm with Hawkeye. 
Eat with your brain, excercise the same. 
I didn't start this thread about eating and refusing to move. 
NO, that was not snotty.


----------



## alexa (Dec 16, 2007)

hi xbox i haven't tried to diet at all but i have heard from many friends and colleagues that the southbeach diet practically works as long as you stick to it. also, i would have to agree with the other people here that it is very important for you to move your body to shed off those unwanted lbs. diet should go with proper exercise.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 16, 2007)

Not on the low cal end, but I could eat peanut butter noodles for breakfast, lunch and dinner, 24/7.

They are usually served at room temp or cool.  

I might start thinking Asian cooking.  Beef with broccoli, that sort of thing. Just Google for recipes.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 16, 2007)

How about burritos a breakfast burrito can be filled with chili,scrambled eggs.fried potatoes or not cheese and either bacon,sausage or ham.A lunch burrito can be filled with with burrito fillings that is up to you it could be classic burrito filled with meat and cheese or beans and cheese or other things.There is this little heater type thing that heats food powered by cigarette lighter or he can can put it wrapped in foil on trucks manifold like my DH does to get a piping hot burrito wrapped in foil frozen till done on his ranch truck a semi might need good placement so it does not just burn up.
Just a thought.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 17, 2007)

Is a breakfast burrito and a lunch burrito the same except for the choice of fillings or do you use a different wrap for them??


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 17, 2007)

Bilby said:


> Is a breakfast burrito and a lunch burrito the same except for the choice of fillings or do you use a different wrap for them??


Yep,its the same.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 17, 2007)

Lots of healthier things to take.  
Lean meats with cheese in a roll up.  Stick a dill pickle in the middle... 

Lettuce wraps instead of bread.  

Use the low calorie, high fiber breads(some are GREAT!!) and lean meats. 

Make Vegetable sandwiches(Radish with heart healthy butter and sea salt is one of my favs...) served on Mrs Smith 35 cal. per slice 7 grain... yummy..(tomatoes, cucumber, sweet onion also work well). 

Pita pocket sandwiches lean meats, sprouts, etc... tasty.

SUSHI!!!!!  Get pre-made Sushi to go at a good supermarket...

Salads are very portable...

fruits and vegetables raw... 

Cereal in a ziplock.  You can even put in dried milk then just add ice cold water, shake and eat...


----------



## Bilby (Dec 18, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Yep,its the same.


Thanks!!


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 20, 2007)

I understand how your husband feels.  I also pack my own lunch everyday and it does get boring.  But here are some suggestions that might help.  I will try to think of more.

1.  Pack individual serving cups of cottage cheese, applesauce, etc.  I also like to eat the sugar free pudding cups.

2.  Go to Trader Joe's or a health food store and buy different types of trail mixes or nuts.  Divide them single size servings in reclosable storage bags.  Great for eating while driving.  

3.  Tortilla chips and salsa would be great for times when he stops and takes a break.  

4.  Bagel spread with cream cheese and pesto with smoked turkey and a slice of tomato.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 20, 2007)

*just a thought*

i really think, whatever u make for him sounds good.

don't see how ten mins. stopping to eat is such a big deal. much safer for him and other people on the road. 

i am sure he will enjoy his food more. probably will lost some pounds simply cause he won't be mindlessly stuffing  food. in his mouth.

babe


----------



## Bilby (Dec 21, 2007)

babetoo said:


> don't see how ten mins. stopping to eat is such a big deal. much safer for him and other people on the road.


Mainly because when you have to pay for your own breaks (as in subcontractor payments), 10 mins a day becomes nearly a full hour in a five-day week, which while it may not seem like a lot, can make a huge difference to some, esp when you take it over the course of a year.  A lot of drivers I know, don't eat lunch for that reason, don't take holidays and work when they are sick.

Your second point is of course very valid and drivers of all sorts should take rests/breaks at regular intervals.  But most don't.  Truckies here are now meant to have log books that indicate when they have taken breaks. No break, big trouble. (In theory of course!!)


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Bilby for that. 
Please trust that the majority of truck drivers are very safe people, and drive better than alot of "plain folks"
They have to live on the road, being safe is the most important part of that. He is not risking anyone's life to eat his lunch....


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Jan 25, 2008)

I make my own bento sometimes.

Get a Zojurushi "Mr. Bento".  You can store hot soup (I usually bring osuimono), warm rice and okazu (accompaniments), and then cold stuff up on top.  It's like a big thermos.

If he's not into seafood, put some soup he likes on the bottom, rice or pasta in the "warm" container, steamed veggies in the "warm" container, and then other stuff up top.


----------

